# What's Your Dream Betta?



## ShArP (Jan 5, 2010)

Like colors and type of betta?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Just found mine at petco....


----------



## AlfaTheBeta (May 11, 2009)

one with an all white body and vibrant colorfull fins.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Red, white and blue or solid white.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Some combination of blue & white or metallic and blue


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I have two dream bettas..(both male)

1.. a pineapple yellow veiltail..pure uninhibited yellow with no other markings
2.. a black orchid.. either a crowntail or an HM


----------



## Ulyaoth (Jan 9, 2010)

I just found mine before, whitish pink body with red and white striped tail and fins, unfortunately he decided to kill himself by ripping his fins off against the decorations in the tank a while ago :-(

I'm gonna wait a while until I get another now, till the tank is all cycled and everything and I think of how to keep another from doing that.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

@ Doggyhog.. omg green- black orchid! soo awesome!!!

And mine are currently owned my be! [email protected]
sounds like I am living your dream (except the veiltail part, lol)

My BRIGHT yellow half moon, Sunny
My Black Orchid, Friday!


----------



## sunset (Dec 8, 2009)

Doggyhog- love your new betta! He is gorgeous!!!
My dream betta would be a vibrant purple halfmoon...


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

all of them!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Indigo iridescent full-mask dragon halfmoon with no other colors or blemishes.

<3


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

Orange Dalmation (I actually saw an orange crowntail the other day and almost got it)

Orange and Black orchid would be cool! or Red and Black orchid!!!


----------



## Angela86 (Jan 8, 2010)

A CT with vibrant color and unique.


----------



## ShArP (Jan 5, 2010)

Ook so I just called this guy about a tank and stuff that he has and he told me he would throw in a betta he says its white and purple he dont know what type of betta but after i go get it i will post pics!! Im soo excited!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Doggyhog has it :3 Evil woman! I need that fishh!! xD
But really, I couldn't know unless I saw it. I have to "click" with the betta for it to seem beautiful.
I "click"ed with doggyhog's, but unfortunately, our relationship is a long distance one ;3


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

My dream betta is definitely an orange HM. Maybe one of those gorgeous white bettas that look like silk. I can't decide XD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Ah.. I wish I could edit the post.
I meant the relationship between the betta and I is long distance, not the one between doggyhog and I xD My wording totally made it seems wrong :3 Sorreh if that confused anyone! xD


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

Ooooh definitely deep purple. And I wanted an orange one, and found one at petco. Just a veiltale, but I still like him.  Also I really really like bettatalk's black/white high contrast marbles


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Oooh.. Noko reminded me..

I have one more addition.. pure white halfmoon with no blemishes whatsoever. I would love to do an "ebony and Ivory" divided tank with a black orchid and a white HM


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Mine is doggyhogs xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol, CodeRed!


----------



## Tetra4life (Mar 1, 2009)

I forgot what tail type it was (I think H/M) but one time I saw this awsome male at petco, he was metalic silver with bright red outer edges of his fins. But next time I went he was sold...


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Doggyhog has it :3 Evil woman! I need that fishh!! xD


^ What CR said  :lol:

Haha, I have MANY dream fish however....a couple of them I have already xD

But what I've yet to get...
-Theres my dream 'Sunflower' line, a breeding line of dark bodied and yellow fined CTs
-And then I want a pair of pineapple CTs(reason behind that one I won't go into :lol
-And lastly I dream of finding all of the fish for all of the characters in at least one of my favorite animes 

....Thats about it I think xD


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I used to have mine, thoguh he passed away.

Like CodeRed said, DoggyHog's betta is one of mine. 
DragonFish's Gabriel (RIP) was another.

And I'd love a true solid purple HM.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Hmm I'd had to say a dragon HM. I'm not too picky with colors.


----------



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Just found mine at petco....


-------------

my dream betta is Doggy's betta above! I have never seen anything like it. Now to find out where doggy lives, and sneak his betta away under cover of darkness! 

Mwwoooohahhahaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I knew someone who had a blue/purple HM and she killed him by cleaning his bowl with soap!


----------



## ShArP (Jan 5, 2010)

wow this thread gives me alot to look at now cause i'm going to be picking out my first betta that I've not saved from crazy people. thanks guys


----------



## BettaSCHmacK (Jan 7, 2010)

An all Black H/M. I seen a couple on aquabid that i really want. I wish i can find one at a petsmart/petco.


----------



## xRainfallx (Jun 20, 2010)

Mine? 

Green rosetail


----------



## Feral Nature (Jun 22, 2010)

All white would be lovely and so would purple.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

My dream betta = my avatar photo


----------



## christianchick2007 (Oct 4, 2009)

One that doesn't get sick! All of the ones I have had get sick!


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

A halfmoon with perfect finnage (overlapping fins creating perfect circle, tail fanning out to 180 degrees) and a clean, solid, pure green.

But it would cost a mini-fortune! Hence "dream".


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow.. mine has definitely changed from when I posted originally. Mine now would be a halfmoon with perfect fins and a nice arched body, marbled with black, white, blue, yellow, and a little red/orange.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Heres mine http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1278249205


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

White and black Hmpk.
Actually, pretty much any hmpk.
And I would love to have and orange ct.
or actually, pretty much any orange betta. :3


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

My Gemini

<---Profile picture.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Feral Nature said:


> All white would be lovely and so would purple.


I have a purple hm, dt, pk  His name is Vince. 

Mine would be a lime green, delta tail, with a black or maybe white head. But his fins would be sooo beautiful, that he'd never close them up!!!


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

LucyLoofa said:


> And I would love to have and orange ct.
> or actually, pretty much any orange betta. :3


I also had a orange ct.  he just passed.  he is my avatar.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This thread is almost a year old.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

^
l
l


True dat!


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

i saw this photo of someone's fish on flickr, i thought he was GORGEOUS:
my dream betta is pretty simple, and not uncommon. (the color of one i saw the other day at petco - dang my one fish rule!) which was a bright milky/opaque blue veiltale with a cute face. =) kind of like this:


----------



## MelissaD (May 17, 2011)

I love the color orange and although they are rare I love orange betta fish!


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

mmm id have to say.. as of now, a hm full red betta


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Turquoise/Green/Blue Marbles, any tail type and with or without dragon scaling. Viridian, my dragon PK, is pretty much my dream boy.


----------

